# 68 GTO under dash wiring harness



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

The more I look at the wiring under the dash of my sons car the more concerned I get
It has been spliced into God knows how many times in the last 40 years. wires running no where and not factory:confused
Can anyone tell us where we can get a replacement harness, that is UBF.......
User Bondo friendly. 
Are they hard to install ?
Electrical has never been my strong point 

Bill


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ames and year one both have harness replacements sold in sections. Dash is around 500
Not too hard to install although dash is the most difficult. I can't speak for quality but I have heard good things.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

These guys have some of the best, many people recommend them on the forums. I bought their engine harness and it was spot on. I think this is the brand that Ames sells too.

Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies
Took a better look at the dash harness. Not as bad as we first thought. we are able to repair and cleanup easily enough.
Now we are into the engine and forward harnesses.
Got a few questions to ask.
This is the engine harness, the green wire plastic is brittle, cracked just trying to straighten also connection broke off. Can anyone tell us what it is for, also black plug connection either melted or has been drug on the pavement, what's it for.
































We didn't pull the engine and tranny ourselves so we are kinda in the dark. 


Bill


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, that thing is roached, I would definitely replace that engine harness. You don't want a fire (my harness caused a fire in mine once). If you look at the sticky above this section, there is one for wire diagrams, post #13 is for 68's. The M&H harness comes with all the correct connectors, uses the correct colors and is even wrapped to match the original harness exactly. Those wires look like they go to the alternator and the temp. sensor.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Man, that thing is roached, I would definitely replace that engine harness. You don't want a fire (my harness caused a fire in mine once). If you look at the sticky above this section, there is one for wire diagrams, post #13 is for 68's. The M&H harness comes with all the correct connectors, uses the correct colors and is even wrapped to match the original harness exactly. Those wires look like they go to the alternator and the temp. sensor.


68 4 Spd
Can't Thank you enough for the link to M&H 
We dug into the engine harness a little further and found a bare hot wire with a bare ground wire next to it:confused
Brent called M&H this afternoon, they had a harness in stock.
We will have it on Friday :cheers

Thanks a bunch

Bill


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good decision, Bill!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Great decision. If you hate electrical problems as much as me, you will never regret the money spent. I wish I would have gotten the dash harness too, but I'm not going to change it now. I need to get my gas gauge and oil pressure gauge sorted out, I hate tracing electrical demons. grrrrrrr


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

My dash will come out this winter for a new printed circuit, tach repair, radio tweaks and whatever else I can find... bummer


----------

